# Pupply pics.....lets see them!



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Seems to always be popular....


Here is a few of ours minus Tara, who is recovering from a broken pelvis she sustained after a fight with a Chevy Tahoe

Gus, the bloodhound,
Jax, the beagle/boxer
Theo, the redbone

between them all, there is never a DULL moment! lol


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Here's out baby Bianca*

About to have 10 days off to hang out with her in a little bit.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thick as thieves, these two! Bella and Bear.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

He's my sons. But I own him while he's at school for at least another semester.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Everybody ought to have a 'weenie dawg' at least once in their life...:rotfl:


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

My mutts


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

my pups


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*I like this game*

My Squish...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My daughter's little rat. Had to add some manliness so i added a beer (it didn't work).


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

my favorite pic of my favorite dog, RIP George!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

This was 4 years ago when my daughter was born. They are still best friends


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are my partners in crime. :bounce:


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 2677514


View attachment 2677522


Here's the up and coming replacement!


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

We just have one dog (the wiener dog) and then we have a Lab (which most of us Lab owners agree.........they aren't really dogs).

This was a few years ago. They both have a lot more grey in their beards today.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Belle


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Belle again


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Can't believe she'll be three this Christmas eve.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

From a couple years Back while visiting the big tree at Goose Island. My Suzy has to climb with the kids!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Another of Suzy and the kids at Goose Island...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Whats up Â¿ lol. Picking up our German Shepherd pup today.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

You did say puppy, right.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Blue and Faith during her Freshman year.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Ginja-

Running through the woods -









Running through the surf -








Playing Frisbee- always going...


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)




----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Hawke and Lady

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Petey


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue.dog said:


> You did say puppy, right.


Love seeing all the dog pics, but this little guy looks like it has some attitude. lol


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Everyone has such cute dogs!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Grizz chillin' this week...


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is our rescue.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pups and g kids*

They both grow up real quick


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Everybody ought to have a 'weenie dawg' at least once in their life...:rotfl:


Have had 2 of them - they are amazing dogs..........


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

My spoiled girl Maya....


----------



## romeofox (Oct 7, 2007)

*Catahoulas'*

Turn your head and they WILL get into something!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Almost forgot this one..


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Luke


Maddie


and this because its funny and fitting



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201098956660487


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

txbigred said:


> Almost forgot this one..


you need to keep the toilet lid down for sure or maybe lock the bathroom door :rotfl:


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

I love all the pics, RIP George. Sorry for your loss JC.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Lil Newt*

Bad arse lil Boston Terrier.
Sleeping with a bad arse girl. Lmao

Someone please turn 90* to the right, I can't rotate it for some reason and I can only post one pic at a time.
Might be time for a new iPad


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> .


Man that dog looks a lot like Belle the Hell dog, but that one looks full blood Scottie. Belle is mixed with Yorkie, but you don't see any Yorkie in her, she is just downsized, a little shorter, and a little shorter snout.

Beautiful dog, but they can be hard headed at times. lol Gotta love em.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Reba.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Slade Holchak with Daisy. Koda. Halloween dog.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Rescue dog Sophie after my wife showed up with her at a few months old.









My buddy Louie and I taking a pic to poke at my wife, was an inside joke.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

And Kiddi. All good dogs but Louie's a little nuts like me as he's been my dog (bday gift from the wife) for almost 9 years now.
We (my wife) has a dumb *** chaweewee as well but I don't have a pic of that happy whack job mutt. She's a bitcch.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Man that dog looks a lot like Belle the Hell dog, but that one looks full blood Scottie. Belle is mixed with Yorkie, but you don't see any Yorkie in her, she is just downsized, a little shorter, and a little shorter snout.
> 
> Beautiful dog, but they can be hard headed at times. lol Gotta love em.


thanks. Angus is full blood Scotty and has been one of the best dogs we have ever had the joy of having. gets along with the cat. house broke easily. kill his first possum at 6 months. he will be 2 in February. when he's not sleeping he's hunting. he didn't eat the house like the labs. he has calmed down and is going to start some training after the first.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Our ridgeback Rex enjoying the cool floor


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ziva in Black and Petey in White!


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> Everybody ought to have a 'weenie dawg' at least once in their life...:rotfl:


Your right about that Tortuga. Here are two of the 7 we've had.
Nothing like a Doxie to warm your heart.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*70# lap dog*

the one on the left is Brady. We still have him, the yellow lab we lost in Oct., Bella. One of those you don't think you'll ever get over.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Daisy and Roxy enjoying the 82 degree winter we are having.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Got my Zoey girl from a guy on here as a puppy. best dog I've ever had, so retarded but love her to death, can't keep her out of the water, best boating buddy


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

My boy smalls. Best dog I've ever had! He'll pick up 2-3 doves at a time depending on how I shoot....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with a set of spoiled rotten animals!

Lacie is just over a year now...one of CaptDocHoliday's Red Lab pups from his last litter.

Dadgum she is a smart dog with tons of "motor"...her fuel tank has grown since the first pic LOL!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Great pics all! (Cant believe i misspelled puppy, dang fat fingers!)

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I like "Man's Best Friend" threads!


----------



## fishingjunkie01 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are a couple of my bunch. The lab is on crack. I have no idea why she likes to get into the firepit and sleep. The second one is Max. He kinda likes this 80 degree weather.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

More weenie dogs. Max and Gus. Got them on Christmas 2004, the year it snowed.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

gigem87 said:


> More weenie dogs. Max and Gus. Got them on Christmas 2004, the year it snowed.


That was the year I crashed on black ice and got to ride home in the back of a pickup, Who could forget?


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Lucy, Queen of the Caney Creek fishing pier!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Got the new pup the other day. The rotty isnt sure about him.


----------



## Rfortson (Dec 31, 2013)

Drake and Thor


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Blue wasn't all that impressed with Christmas.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Mont...How is that two-legged dawg doing ???


----------



## jjouett (Jul 22, 2012)

This is Buster! Our son rescued him from a shelter but soon realized that apartment life was no way for a dog to live. We adopted him and it has been one of the best decisions we have made. He is a character and full of personality.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

This is Barkley.

Cliff


----------



## stpdiver (Sep 20, 2006)

This is Zac and Lets. My companions, hunting buddies and security.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Mont...How is that two-legged dawg doing ???


Joey will be 4 this year. Still his Mom's favorite hound.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

One of my favorite subjects to photograph is dogs. When my sister in law and I had a a brick and mortar studio, my side business was pet photography.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

This is my personal pet, Wrangler. I just lost him in October at the age of 14 due to either aspiration pneumonia, or lung cancer. He was too old to put through specialized treatment to find out which.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Our Lil chocolate, Burdie at 13 weeks......she's a retrieving machine Lol. Got a long way to go but she should have some fun next year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Luke calling dibs on his chair and one pic of him just chilling out as I work in the garage.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Butch gets all excited every year when we get out his Santa outfit


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

Bayoutalker said:


> This is Barkley.
> 
> Cliff


 Awesome pic! My kind of dog right there.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

jimtexas68 said:


> Awesome pic! My kind of dog right there.


Thanks. My wife was drinking the hard lemonade and he jumped up on her with that goofy look on his face. She couldn't resist and placed the bottle on him and took that shot. We have gotten a lot of laughs out of it.

Cliff


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Crow's Nest said:


> Luke calling dibs on his chair and one pic of him just chilling out as I work in the garage.


Wow. GSP owner only had females and have never seen any aggression like that.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Rainy days


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

iamatt said:


> Wow. GSP owner only had females and *have never seen any aggression like that. *
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Actually, it is not aggression. It's his look when he knows that he has been busted for doing something he shouldn't. It's more like a grimmace.

He is the friendliest dog on the Planet.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Thing about gsp's , they are always on the couch! Love em. We waiting on first pick female from wing and a prayer kennels. Waiting 6 months so far. You got a good looking dog there!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My big boy "Junior"(outside protector)








And my remote control guardian "Chico"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

iamatt said:


> Thing about gsp's , they are always on the couch! Love em. We waiting on first pick female from wing and a prayer kennels. Waiting 6 months so far. *You got a good looking dog there!*
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks! He is 11 yrs old now and still thinks he's 3. He was an incredible Bird Dog in his prime.

He is my Buddy.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Weebee 's first Christmas*

Dont ask what breed cuz I dont know ! Ha ha ! 
Dont ask about her name because "Weebee" just fits her .
She is a vicious guard dog and a loyal companion .


----------



## Acadian (Dec 1, 2012)

The Blue Lacey is Jessie and the lab/lacey mix pup is Jake.


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

. My wife's Bella, a 5 year old miniature schnauzer trying to get her sweater off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Bayoutalker said:


> This is Barkley.
> 
> Cliff


LOL looks more stoned than drunk, at least that is what someone looks like that is stoned, so I've been told.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

My 8 year old GSP that still acts like a pup

and my GFs BUG (bull dog/pug)


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Charcoal and Silver lab puppies!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

troutalex33 said:


> Dont ask what breed cuz I dont know ! Ha ha !
> Dont ask about her name because "Weebee" just fits her .
> She is a vicious guard dog and a loyal companion .


Looks like a lucas terrier.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Hawke getting some Vitamin D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

A few more of ours...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Here's Duke. He'll be 3 in May.

As a puppy.

He likes to help clean deer.

All worn out from retrieving doves.

"No, this is my couch, not yours."

TH


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Here is our 3, plus one of the cats...all doing what they do best


----------



## fishingjunkie01 (Apr 13, 2015)

View attachment 2760346
[/IMG]
Here is our boy Jeter at 4 months.. he cant wait to chase those dove!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

yakfisher said:


> Here is our 3, plus one of the cats...all doing what they do best


Where do you sleep?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Where do you sleep?


We kick them all off when ready to have the bed to ourselves. they have comfy beds of their own


----------



## fishingjunkie01 (Apr 13, 2015)

fishingjunkie01 said:


> View attachment 2760346
> [/IMG]
> Here is our boy Jeter at 4 months.. he cant wait to chase those dove!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk











Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Remi 5 years old and the new pup 4 months.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Jake & Rosie*

Jake "the no longer stray from Baffin Bay" & Rosie "Posie" drug out of a kill shelter.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

. My 2 tail less idiots










My daughters protector.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

This is our 5 month old pup, Rosco. We've only had him for about 3 1/2 weeks now but he is definitely a part of the family and spoiled rotten!


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Our boy when he was a pup and now at 12 yrs.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

*Keeping an eye on the spread*

Thanksgiving day 2015


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

A nap after the hunt


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

She looks good!!! just like her Mama and Pops. She has some siblings due this week. I'm thinking Wednesday or Thursday.

Here are some pics of mine from that litter (Nugget), and their brother (which my buddy kept), Hatcher.



98aggie77566 said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one with a set of spoiled rotten animals!
> 
> Lacie is just over a year now...one of CaptDocHoliday's Red Lab pups from his last litter.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My bone heads 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

My german rotty (8yrs) & our new german shepard pup (10 weeks).

And one of the pup a few weeks back, just because hes a gun dog. Lol


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Nothing like a pile of lab puppies.


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Ole Gus!*

Just got him today, 8 weeks. Weimaraner


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Skye then amd now 8 months


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Tez

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

then and now. Currently 10.5 months


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)




----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Ringo, day 1 at his new home.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Belle, Max and Mia the lab.

Your right Tortuga, everyone should have at least one.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

This is Jax. He past sway in September 2015. What a wonderful dog he was. RIP Jax and thanks for being loving and loyal.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

here


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

The newest edition of my dogs, Prince the Chesapeake Bay Retriever.










Right at 2 months old.

















Both pics are right at 7 months old, current age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

*Frankie*

She likes chilling in the koozies....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bichon Frise/Maltese


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Ugly


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Crack Oar said:


> She likes chilling in the koozies....


Looks like my old catahoula Beaux.

Cliff


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Jack


----------



## back77 (Jan 3, 2007)

9 week old Chesapeake Bay Retriever










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Spoiled


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

A few years and over 100 pounds ago.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Duke as a puppy and now. They grow so fast!

TH


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*My Lilly Goat*

I've had labs my entire life. First non-lab I have ever owned and she has stolen my heart.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Tripps the panty eater McGee as a pup


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Finn and my baby girl from a couple years ago.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My cowboy corgi (heeler / corgi) the day I got him on May 9th. He's pushing 30 pounds now and is a lot of entertainment.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Laziness at its finest...
Benny & Kin


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*our pup*

didn't think i'd be ready after losing our lab a few years back, but then my daughter brought this home:

and then a more recent one...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Our Sadie girl <3
Emma, our 4 year old LOVES her Sadie!


----------

